# Good aesthetically-appealing blog templates???



## Puritanhead (Jun 13, 2006)

Anybody know where one can find any _free_ aesthetically-appealing blog templates on the Internet?

Any design come to mind?



http://puritanhead.com/
http://christiancovenanter.puritanhead.com/

[Edited on 6-13-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 13, 2006)

Josh,

Ryan is looking for blogger templates.

I think the Magic Paper template you have for your Christian Covenanter site is really nice. Is there anything still wrong with it?

I actually used the same template for the Wild Boar News Blog.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 13, 2006)

No, I'm keeping that one Rich. I fixed it. I like it. I'm looking for one for my devotional blog.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 13, 2006)

You can check this out:
http://www.angiemckaig.com/misc/blogtemplates.html

Haven't had time to look at the links it has.


----------

